# Who is the guy working on the 3DS Emulator?



## Kappacinno (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone know who he is? 



Also, why is my thread locked?!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2013)

You're stupid.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 17, 2013)

Kappacinno said:


> Does anyone know who he is?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why is my thread locked?!!


 
Because it's a joke. No one has a working emulator, and they won't for years, if ever.


----------



## Kappacinno (Oct 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're stupid.


 
You're stupid. Look at your hair dude.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kappacinno said:


> Does anyone know who he is?
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, why is my thread locked?*!!


 
If you need to ask, you'll never know.


----------



## Kappacinno (Oct 17, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Because it's a joke. No one has a working emulator, and they won't for years, if ever.


 
I know there isnt a working emu.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kappacinno said:


> You're stupid. Look at your hair dude.


 
You do know who that is, right? I mean, in the avatar? Right?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 17, 2013)

A) I doubt anyone will work on a 3DS emulator unless they either work for Nintendo and have access to everything, or until the 3DS is hacked & stuff can be decrypted.

B) It was locked because you were being stupid. If you had $500, just buy a 3DS/3DSXL/2DS and the games you really want. Stop being a whiny little brat that only wants the emulator for free games. Asshole....

EDIT:




Foxi4 said:


> You do know who that is, right? I mean, in the avatar? Right?


 
It's _Obviously_ ShadowSoldier.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2013)

Kappacinno said:


> You're stupid. Look at your hair dude.


 
Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Superior0001 (Oct 17, 2013)

All 3DS Emulators Are Fake Because The Have Encription There Is No Way To Unlock This
All 3DS Emulator Links Are Fake Only Survey And No Download


----------



## Kappacinno (Oct 17, 2013)

[quoI 





Superior0001 said:


> All 3DS Emulators Are Fake Because The Have Encription There Is No Way To Unlock This
> All 3DS Emulator Links Are Fake Only Survey And No Download


no shit sherlock.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)

Kappacinno said:


> Does anyone know who he is?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why is my thread locked?!!


 

That was never a real announcement and was debunked, so no, there won't be one for a long time



Kappacinno said:


> [quoI
> 
> no shit sherlock.




Calm your tits, bro


----------



## Depravo (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought I could lock this thread or....

Have fun, kids.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2013)

soulx


----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2013)

dude, the DS emus just became good. you gonna have to wait a bit more for any real progress.


or just get yourself a 3DS, fucking hell. for 500 you can get.... a million dollars


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I can frame a thread and hang it proudly on my mantelpiece for all to see.

This is one of those times.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's me.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2013)

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 17, 2013)

a 3ds emu what the fuck are you smoking!?! your own analjohn hole or something (is that even possible?) do you self a favor and bimmy your jimmy some where else why your at it.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Oct 17, 2013)

yes


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)

Wait, so this isn't the EOF?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 19, 2013)

Ill do it man. I mean I made PS3 emulator once but since I' a dumbass and only uploaded it to megaupload and deleted from my computer theres no chance of getting that back.
Ignore all the trolls here because I totally am not one.
Ill do it for 500 bucks. Deal?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

Hilarious thread directed by Kappacinno!


----------



## Boy12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I thought I could lock this thread or....
> 
> Have fun, kids.


 
You will not be dissapointed


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 21, 2013)

lol
As if threads where we bully people are ever locked immediately, or anytime within the first week of its creation


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> lol
> As if threads where we bully people are ever locked immediately, or anytime within the first week of its creation


 

QFMFT. That is all


----------

